# Heat Diffuser



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

I really need one. What should I be looking for? I've seen some pretty expensive ones BellaCopper Store and some for about $5.00. While price is a consideration, it's not the primary consideration. Suggestions?

Shel


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I have two. I have a cheap cast iron one I like a lot and a cheap mesh thing I got from a sale at Bed Bath and Beyond.

The mesh is good for delicate sauces in the smaller saucepans and the iron one is good for evening out a simmer in a stew or soup.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

I was thinking about setting the stock pot in a cast iron skillet - maybe that would be a good solution, at least temporarily. I've got one skillet that I seem to have ruined some years ago, so it would be no real loss if the idea didn't work. What do you think?

Shel


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Should be ok.


----------

